# 27th Anniversary



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 18, 2015)

I've been practicing Filipino martial arts for over 30 years. When I walked in to my first Arnis lesson I had no clue what journey I began. Last weekend I taught at the Balintawak Legacy Gathering and this weekend I've visited White Tiger Taekwondo in North Carolina, and I'm currently in Norfolk Virginia for the 55 year anniversary of Lanada Kuntaw. 

I have learned lessons both good and bad on this journey. I've made both good and bad decisions as well. As I look at my calendar in my hotel room I realize that today is the 27 year anniversary of being promoted to black belt by the late Grandmaster Remy Amador Presas. 

This yearly anniversary is always bittersweet for me. I am proud of the accomplishments I have done in the name of Modern Arnis, but it also reminds me of my teacher friend an adopted father. I just hope that he knew how special he was in my life.

Sincerely, 
The Datu


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Jul 19, 2015)

Datu Tim Hartman said:


> This yearly anniversary is always bittersweet for me. I am proud of the accomplishments I have done in the name of Modern Arnis, but it also reminds me of my teacher friend an adopted father. I just hope that he knew how special he was in my life.



This post makes me smile because - although my time in martial arts does not yet equal yours - I feel our level of
loyalty and dedication is parallel.  Also - for what it's worth - I am confident that your teacher knew..mainly because
the words you use to describe him are the words I would use to describe my Instructor as well. I remember - vividly -
talking to him last year when he had just got back from vacation and we had just finished practice for the day.. we
were talking as we headed outside.. he mentioned he was glad to be back and I said 'I'm glad to see you back too
Sir because....'  and for a moment, I just choked up..and then I looked up at him and said..''well, you know..' -
he smiled and squeezed my shoulder and said 'yeah.. I know'..


----------

